# Strange poo after worming?



## Poncho (Jun 30, 2009)

I recently got a 4 month old doe, approx. 45 pounds. Farmer I bought her from told me I should deworm her, so I bought Ivesco Goat Dewormer Concentrate. (now I'm second-guessing this) I gave her 1/20 pound of it yesterday as per directions. I also put a berry mineral/salt block in her stall. Up until this point her poop has looked normal - small black berries. Today she has thick green dog poop looking feces. No other changes in diet have been made - free choice hay and baking soda, 2+ hours a day of browse (mostly mulberry, blackberry, wild rose, burdock, plantain, clover, and grasses). Does the dewormer or the mineral block usually change the look of poop or could there be something else going on? She doesn't act sick. 

TIA for your suggestions.


----------



## Chaty (Jun 30, 2009)

Yep sounds normal to me as it is clearing out any worms and I also give them a little Probios paste after the wormer. I use Horse wormer to clear tapeworms. With horse paste wormer you need to give 3x the amount. I also worm and then 10 days later do it again and then in 10 days use a different type wormer to break the worm cycle. She should be fine in a day or so.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 30, 2009)

the wormer is just cleaning the worms out of her system.


----------



## Poncho (Jun 30, 2009)

Thank you.


----------

